#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  > مشکل: ویروس ناشناخته

## atorpat

سلام
سیستم ویروسی داره که روی فلش و هارد اکسترنال فولدر های زیادی ایجاد میکنه  با نامهای مختلف با پسوند EXE . اسمش چیه؟ چجوری پاک میشه؟

----------

*ma1369*,*Milad Tavana*,*Padashi*,*REZA164690*,*اسماعیل محبی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hanirayan

دوست عزیز من این ویروس رو با نود 32 پاک کردم 

شما نود رو نصب کنید و آپدیت کنید بزارید درایواتون رو اسکن کنه اگه مشکل پابرجا بود ویندوز رو عوض کنید و مراحل رو از ابتدا انجام دهید 

موفق باشید

----------

*atorpat*,*ma1369*,*Milad Tavana*,*mj_blue*,*Padashi*,*REZA164690*,*yaghob20*,*اسماعیل محبی*

----------


## atorpat

تشکر 
NOD  و AVIRA امتحان کردم  تاثیر نداشت

----------

*hanirayan*,*Milad Tavana*,*REZA164690*,*vhw*,*yaghob20*,*اسماعیل محبی*

----------


## reza_476

*باسلام*

*یکی از روشهای ازبین برد ویروس بخصوص ویروس ناشناخته :*




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*AB88*,*aga2000*,*ajan*,*ali_chini*,*amen*,*atorpat*,*bh06*,*blstr*,*daneshrooz*,*DeDe*,*farhadi-1*,*hamed130*,*hamid_nadery*,*hanirayan*,*kourosh120*,*m26*,*ma1369*,*mahdi sam*,*majid..*,*mdata*,*mg_omidy*,*Milad Tavana*,*mj_blue*,*mohssen*,*mr-akhlaghi*,*nekooee*,*Padashi*,*REZA164690*,*REZA_RAJABI*,*sardarshams*,*smerdis*,*yaghob20*,*ادریس خان*,*اسماعیل محبی*,*بهرام حسینی*,*جهان پور*

----------


## yaghob20

> تشکر 
> NOD  و AVIRA امتحان کردم  تاثیر نداشت


در چنین شرایطی که سیستم ویروسی شده 
راهی که امتحان می کنم و همیشه جواب گرفتم

ویندوز رو عوض می کنی
وقتی وارد محیط ویندوز جدید شدی بدون انجام هیچ کار سیستم رو ری استارت کن 
و با آنتی ویروس avast تحت بوت اسکن کن البته آخرین آپدیت باشه
--
اگه بازم جواب نگرفتی
----
روی یک سیستم دیگه آنتی ویروس نصب کن (ترجیها اسمارت سکیوریتی) و یه anti malware با آخرین آپدیت
و هارد رو به سیستم دوم به صورت هارد به هارد نصب کن
وقتی درایو ها بالا اومدن آنتی ویروس ویروس ها رو شناسایی می کنه
کار که تمام شد
هارد رو بزار سر جاش
ویندوز دوباره عوض کن
و آنتی ویروس نصب کن و بلافاصه آپدیت کن
---
جواب نگرفتی بگو تا همکارا راهنمایی کنند

----------

*atorpat*,*hanirayan*,*ma1369*,*REZA164690*,*vhw*,*اسماعیل محبی*

----------


## hanirayan

دوست عزیز اگه با روش همکارمون مشکلتون بر طرف نشد شما از روی یک سیستمی که ویروس نداره نود 32 همراه با آخرین آپدیت آفلاین رایت کن روی سی دی سپس ویندوز رو عوض کنید بعدار نصب ویندوز  به هیچ عنوان درایوهای هارد رو باز نکنید  از روی سی دی نود رو نصب کنید و آپدیت کنید باید به احتمال زیاد مشکلتون برطرف بشه

----------

*atorpat*,*ma1369*,*REZA164690*,*vhw*,*اسماعیل محبی*

----------


## جهان پور

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز به نظر من شما دوست عزیز از نرم افزار دیسک بوت نود 32 استفاده کنی مشکلت حل میشه نرم افزار رو میتونی از سایت سافت گذر دانلود کنی و بعد اون رو روی سی دی رایت کنی و از طریق بوت راه اندازی وکل سیستم رو اسکن کنی مشکل کاملا رفع میشه چون خودم شخصا همیشه برای مشتری همین کار رو میکنم 100 درصد جواب گرفتم  ونیازی به تعویض ویندوز نداری  بازم اگر سوالی داشتی در خدمت هستم .

----------

*atorpat*,*ma1369*,*REZA164690*,*vhw*,*اسماعیل محبی*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
اکثر دوستان راه حل عوض کردن ویندوز رو پیشنهاد دادن. من فکر می کنم اگر ویندوزتون خراب نیست تعویض ویندوز وقت گیر و نصب مجدد و کانفیگ بسیاری از برنامه ها را در پی دارد.
من معمولا تجربی ویروسها را پیدا و خنثی می کنم و واقعا نمی توان راه حل واحدی برای تمام ویروسها بیان کرد. چون هر ویروس شیوه خاص خودش را دارد. بعضی پیشرفته هستند و فقط قبل از بوت شدن ویندوز می توان حذفشان کرد و بعضی ساده تر و با end task کردن فایل اجراییش از task manager می توان آن را حذف کرد.

بعضی به صورت service اجرا می شوند و پیدا کردن آنها و حذفشان بسیار دشوار تر می شود.

به صورت کل ویروسی که شما می فرمایید فکر نمیکنم حذف کردنش سخت باشه. شما باید ابتدا فلش مموری را از دستگاه خارج کرده و process explorer که یک برنامه کم حجم و رایگان هست را دانلود و اجرا کنید و سعی کنید پروسه های مشکوک را end task یا kill کنید. فلش مموری که دارای این ویروس هست قطعا با متصل شدن به سیستم مجددا فایل های ویروس را اجرا می کند پس دقت کنید که حتما اتوران را disable کرده باشید. البته دقت کنید بعضی process ها بعد از آنکه kill می شوند مجددا اجرا می شوند که با توجه به تخصص شما فکر نمیکنم بتونید این مشکل رو حل کنید.
در عین حال اگر شانس شما این مشکل پیش نیامد و فایل process ویروس را پیدا کردید حالا باید برید آن را حذف کنید و در همین حالت که اتوران دیسیبل هست تمام فایل های مخفی یا .exe داخل فلش درایوها را نیز حذف کنید. حتما تنظیمات را به گونه بگذارید که فایل های مخفی ویندوز به همراه پسوندشان دیده شوند و فایل های autorun.ini رو هم حذف کنید.
اگر به کمک اینها مشکلتان حل نشد ، یکی از آنتی ویروسها را امتحان کنید حتی نیاز به بوتیبل بودن هم در اکثر مواقع نیست. البته اگر ویروس اجاره بده شما آنتی ویروس نصب کنید. نود 32 چون یوزر و پسووردهاش به وفور یافت می شود پیشنهاد خوبی هست و می توانید استفاده کنید.
نهایتا اگر موفق نشدید از teamviewer استفاده کنید تا من بتونم به صورت ریموت به شما وصل شم و راهنماییتون کنم.

یک نرم افزارهایی هم هست که اگر اجراشون کنید از تمام فایلهای اجرا روی سیستم شما یک گزارش تهیه می کنه و به صورت text ذخیره می کنه. از اونها هم می تونید استفاده کنید و خروجی را در این تاپیک قرار بدید تا ما کمکتان تجزیه و تحلیل کنیم.

با تشکر
موفق باشید

----------

*A.R.T*,*amen*,*atorpat*,*ma1369*,*Padashi*,*REZA164690*,*vhw*,*اسماعیل محبی*

----------


## Service Manual

سلام

يکي از همون فايل هاي EXE ايجاد شده رو به صورت فشرده دربيار و همينجا آپلود کن ........

----------

*atorpat*,*ma1369*,*REZA164690*,*vhw*,*اسماعیل محبی*

----------


## daneshrooz

سلام انتی ویروس شید دانلود کن و13000تومان هزینه پرداخت کن تا یکسال راحت واسوده کارکن /شید از دو انتی ویروس اویرا ونود کارمیکنه و هر ماه اپدیت داره

----------

*ajan*,*REZA164690*,*اسماعیل محبی*

----------


## اسماعیل محبی

دوست من سلام 

قبل از هر کاری از اساتید اجازه میخوام تا توضیحاتی در مورد ویروس ها بگم 
ببینید دوست من گاهی اوقات کاربران فقط از انتی ویروس برای محافظت از کامپیوتر شخصی خود استفاده میکنند که این کار اشتباهی است چه بسا بعضی فایل ها 
به نام ویروس و با کاربری تروجان - کرم - وروم یا کی لاگر در کامپیوتر ها مشغول فعالیت هستند که گاهن مشاهده میشود برای رد گم کردن خود را به شکل ویروس در 
میاورند در نتیجه انتی ویروس غیر اورجینال قاطی کرده و بعد از مدتی شروع به پاک کردن اطلاعات خود فرد میکند چون همانطور که میدانید هر ویروس یا چیز مخرب دیگری وقتی وارد رایانه شخصی میشود سریع شروع به تولید مثل میکند حال در بعضی از ویروس ها یا تروجان ها این قابلیت نیاز به یک حرکت از سمت کاربر میباشد 
پس بهترین روش برای شما این است یا انتی ویروس اورجینال نصب کنید ان هم در برندهای شناخته شده دنیا مانند نورتون - کسپر - و نود 
سپس اقدام به اپدیت ان نمایید البته ناگفته نماند که شما میتوانید نود نصب کرده ان را موقت غیر فعال کنید و کد وسریال ان را در ایکس پی از سایت نود 325بگیرید و در سون از نود 327  و ان را اکتیو نمایید که بعد از اکتیو شدن فعال خواهد شد 
در ضمن از نسخه ای استفاده کنید که هم انتی ویروس هم انتی تروجان و سایر بسته  ها مانند فایر وال داشته باشد که در زمینه فایر وال انتی ویروس AVGاز همه 
قدرتمند تر است 
موفق باشید

----------

*ajan*,*atorpat*,*daneshrooz*,*hanirayan*,*REZA164690*,*reza_476*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

